# Bayou Hot Slaw



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

1 med head of cabbage 2-3 lbs
1 lg onion minced
1 bunch of scallions minced
1 red pepper minced
4 stalks of celery sliced thin
1/2 cup of vegetable oil
1 bay leaf
2 tblsp flour
1 cup of water
1 1/4 cups white vinegar
1 tsp worcestershire sauce
1/2 tsp white pepper
1/2 tsp dry mustard
1/2 tsp barlic powder
1/4 tsp cayenne pepper

Place first 5 ingredients in a large salad bowl and mix well. In a saucepan, heat oil and bay leaf and stir in flour but don't let it brown. Add sugar and water stirring until tickened. Pour in the vinegar and spices and stir until you have a thick sauce. Cool to lukewarm and pour over the slaw. Toss and mix well. Chill and serve.


----------

